# Bland corn-what would you do with it?



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Well, I've raised a crop of really bland yellow corn. It's barely sweet and it's a little on the tough side. I'm going to chalk that up to the weather, since I've raised a lot of corn in my life and never had this to happen before. Anyways, this corn was raised to sell but I don't want to pass it off on anyone else. Any ideas on how to preserve it so that it's more edible? I was thinking maybe I could blanch it in sugar water and then freeze it? I just don't want to waste it. 

Thanks so much for any help, God Bless


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I used this recipe for creamed corn last year with some sweet corn that was getting a little starchy and it turned out really good. It freezes really well.

*Cream-Style Corn*

18 cups fresh-cut sweet corn (about 36 ears)
2 cups milk
1/2 cup butter
1/3 cup sugar
1 Tablespoon salt

Place half the corn in a food processor or blender and process until creamy. Pour into a large baking pan; add milk, butter, sugar, salt, and remaining corn. Cover and bake at 325* for 1 1/2 hours, stirring frequently. Allow to cool and freeze in containers.

Makes 2 quarts


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Pickle some for relish--not too much--it goes a long way


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pop says to add a bit of milk to your blanching water. He says it works even for boiling stale corn on the cob.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Jkhs, I made the cream corn from your recipe. I can't thank you enough, it's delicious. I think baking it brought out the corn's flavor. That's amazing. 

And I will try adding milk the next time I blanch or boil some and I hadn't thought to pickle any, but I just might do that, too. I have a lot of corn to use up! Thanks everyone.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Corn relish. It has sweet peppers(I never use green peppers in anything) ,onions, ect. There are many recipes and the Ball book has one. It is very good. You can dry some of the corn to make corn meal.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Moonshine, I'm glad you enjoyed the recipe. I know that my family really loves it-even after it's been frozen.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

jkhs did I read that right ..18 cups fresh-cut sweet corn only makes 2 quarts ?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We just cut the corn off the cob, add salt, butter and sugar, cook 20 minutes in a big pot. Pack into pint bags and freeze.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, 18 cups of fresh-cut corn makes only about 2 quarts of finished creamed corn. It's because you puree half of the corn in the blender to give it that nice thick, creamy texture.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

This was an excellent thread! thanks for the question, and replies. THis forum is one of the very best on the web!!!:bouncy:


----------

